# Allan McNish Voted World's Fastest Sportscar Driver



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

SPEEDtv.com has run a poll of drivers, team owners and journalists to determine the fastest sportscar drivers in the world. Turns out the result was a tie between David Brabham and Audi's Allan McNish. 
Read the whole article at SPEEDtv.com after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

